# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشکل در نمایش برنامه

## rezvan_DP

سلام
من در برنامه ام از 4 تا pagecontrol استفاده کردم که هر کدومش 4-5 تا tabsheet داره.
وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم و میخوام بین tabsheet های مختلف حرکت کنم، تصویر پرش زیادی داره یا به عبارت دیگه خیلی چشمک میزنه.
ابتدا برای پس زمینه tabsheetها تصویر با فرمت jpg گذاشته بودم و فکر کردم شاید به این خاطر باشه، اما با حذف کردن تصاویر هم مشکل حل نشد.
با توجه به این که برنامه باید روی همه سیستمها(جدید و قدیم و...) به درستی اجرا بشه، لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید .
متشکرم

----------

